# Pigeon with Black Eyes



## gramacluck (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post. I acquired a Pigeon three weeks ago when one just dropped in on us. It was exhausted and in need of water. I keep chickens so it must have felt there was food around. He/she has been here since. Last week I picked it up while roosting and placed it in a rabbit cage. I was told it was a Roller. With that information I went on a quest to find a friend for the bird. Today I brought home a male and female Show Roller. My bird, who I named Walter has black eyes and is marked much like a blue Check from the photos I have seen. I have felt that this was a young bird since the beginning. It had no band but seemed thin compared to the Pigeons I have seen. The shape of my bird's head is different than the Rollers I brought home and he/she is not as plump, possibly due to being on its own at to young an age. 

I was wondering if there is a specific variety of Pigeon that has Black eyes? I can post a photo but it is not a close up so I am not sure it would help. 

http://images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/c3635abf4beea945c132e2c5a46baca6e7eceb1.jpg


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's a pretty bird and there are some rollers with that basic color pattern. You'd definitely need a bigger and closer picture for a better guess unless someone on here has exactly the same type. The black eyes are usually just a dilated pupil and a rather dark iris that sometimes gets a lot lighter as the bird matures.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Walter is very beautiful and has unusual markings. I'm so glad you can care for him because you'll find pigeons are truly wonderful. 

There are many pigeons, I think, with black eyes. Some of our white homers and king pigeons have them. There are also pigeons who have one amber eye and one black eye. We have one like that that was a rescue.

BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

gramacluck said:


> Hello, this is my first post. I acquired a Pigeon three weeks ago when one just dropped in on us. It was exhausted and in need of water. I keep chickens so it must have felt there was food around. He/she has been here since. Last week I picked it up while roosting and placed it in a rabbit cage. I was told it was a Roller. With that information I went on a quest to find a friend for the bird. Today I brought home a male and female Show Roller. My bird, who I named Walter has black eyes and is marked much like a blue Check from the photos I have seen. I have felt that this was a young bird since the beginning. It had no band but seemed thin compared to the Pigeons I have seen. The shape of my bird's head is different than the Rollers I brought home and he/she is not as plump, possibly due to being on its own at to young an age.
> 
> I was wondering if there is a specific variety of Pigeon that has Black eyes? I can post a photo but it is not a close up so I am not sure it would help.
> 
> http://images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/c3635abf4beea945c132e2c5a46baca6e7eceb1.jpg


Black eyes did it get into a fight. No the eyer color would be called bull eye. It is a dark brown eye almost black.
And it shows to be pied which is probaly why it is bull eyed. Does look like some kind of roller Or cross perhaps.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, that is one of the most beautiful and uniquely-colored pigeons I've ever seen.  And such a lucky guy too.  Some of my pigeons have very dark brown eyes, so I wouldn't worry about Walter.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Nice bird,
It does look like it could be a roller, (flying type). If it is a (flying type) roller, it definetly should not look like the show rollers you picked up. The show roller is bigger, rounder and softer feathered.


----------



## gramacluck (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you all for your response. I was able to find some photos of Show Rollers last night and I see that there is quite a difference in the shape and size between them and Walter. He is more streamline which leads me to believe he would be closer to a Birmingham Roller. That leads to the next question. If I breed Walter to the Show Roller hen will the offspring be able to do the rolls while in flight. I have become fascinated with the rollers and while I don't have time or inclination to try to get involved in competition, I would love to allow my birds some flight time in the evenings and have them return to the loft.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

gramacluck said:


> If I breed Walter to the Show Roller hen will the offspring be able to do the rolls while in flight. I have become fascinated with the rollers and while I don't have time or inclination to try to get involved in competition, I would love to allow my birds some flight time in the evenings and have them return to the loft.


The answer to your ? is maybe, but not likely.  The reason is that even if you breed two performing rollers together there is no guarantee that the offspring will roll. The chances are greater if bred true and slim to none if crossed.
Now for the show roller, they are basically "rollers" in name only. They have been bred for the show pen for so long and other breeds have been introduced to enhance the show qualities that they are about as likely to roll as a racing homer.
Find Walter a performing roller mate and have fun.


----------

